# Problem with bcont.exe!



## BlueDragonFire (May 21, 2009)

At 5 & 35 minutes of each hour the Dell Support Register GUI pops up. I've tried removing all the references to bcont.exe I could find in the registry {according to info I found when googling this problem} but they reappear. Somehow my System Restore was turned off. I'm not sure if it was this bug which did it or not since I haven't had to use it for a while, I've had the SR on since I got the computer.

I'm also uninstalling programs which I've put in over the last week, but so far no luck in stopping this. Let me know what other info you need.

I would appreciate any help in getting rid of this annoyance!

Peace to you and yours,
Matthew "Dra'Gon" Stohler


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

There is a program called The PC Decrapifier which removes a long list of 'crapware' programs which comes installed on new PCs.

http://pcdecrapifier.com/


----------

